# What Does Our Team Look Like?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The predicted lineup is looking like...

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Grant Hill
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Robin Lopez

6th: Leandro 
7th: Earl Clark
8th: Luis Amundson
9th: Goran Dragic or Alando Tucker
10th: Dudley or Griffin

Do you think we'll start Lopez? I'm wondering if Luis can play PF.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd imagine that the Suns would want a slightly bigger lineup to exploit Amare's offense against PFs, without making him go up against Cs on defense. If so, Lopez would be a good fit.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What happened to Channing Frye?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Totally forgot about him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, well, he's our most probable starting center. If the younguns improve to a servicable level, which I think they will, the Suns will surprise a lot of people.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Move Amare to center, play Frye or Clark at the 4


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I think it'll be Amare starting at C and Frye at PF. They might give Lopez a chance though at C though. 

Get ready for the worst defensive front court in the NBA regardless though.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm really excited to see what sort of random small ball line ups will get thrown out there. Earl Clark at center, yeaaaah!

I'm mostly just kind of hoping that Amare gets 20+ shots every game. I'm demanding it, really.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'm really excited to see what sort of random small ball line ups will get thrown out there. Earl Clark at center, yeaaaah!
> 
> I'm mostly just kind of hoping that Amare gets 20+ shots every game. I'm demanding it, really.


Hells yeah!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i think amare is better at C than clark. clark would be excellent at the 4 or 3 though. i wouldn't mind seeing him replace grant hill.


----------

